
Google's My Activity reveals just how much it knows about you - betolink
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/29/google-reveals-information-it-knows-about-you-my-activity
======
betolink
Now add all the other sites we use on a daily basis. The scary thing is that
most of us don't care, we are happy giving up our data in exchange for these
services.

